# 4-H showmanship reg. question--for rabbits



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd lile this to be about goats. Unfortunately, our county has no goat program...so we've gven up trying to join the adjoining counties' programs. They don't want us.
And we've gotten a breeding pair of French Angoras. But I'm not on a rabbit forum.
The question is: Can my child only do showmanship with rabbits if the rabbits are registered in her name?
I know it's this way with goats. The breeder is asking what to put on the paperwork.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not sure about rabbits, but around here you can 'lease' a goat not in your name (my sisters will be 'leasing' their goats from me as all the goats are in my name) and use it for showmanship.. So I would imagine that it would be the same with other animals, but am not sure.. :shrug:


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

Depends on the rules for the show. In our county, the rabbits do not need to be registered to show. I would ask the 4-h office to get you in contact with the rabbit superintendent for your fair to ask them directly. I would also ask about state fair as well if that is a possibility, as it may help you decide how/if you register them.


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you, I left the 4H extension office a message about this this morning.


----------

